# Montage Prolimatech Megahalems auf AM3?



## Luigi93 (9. September 2009)

Ich habe mir den Megahalems für meine Am3-Board geholt Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Leider ist nur eine Anleitung für die Sockel 775 und 1366 verfügbar, bei dem Retentionmodul ist gar keine Anleitung dabei. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, wie ich das Retentionmodul montiere? Bei diesem "graue-blauen Ding" Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für AM2/AM2+/AM3 (gut auf dem 2. Bild zu erkennen) vermute ich, dass es sich hierbei um die Backplate handelt. Brauche ich eigentlich irgendetwas von dem Sockel 775 und 1366, oder ist alles, was ich für die Befestigung brauche, beim Retentionmodul dabei? Ich habe auch schon im Internet nach passenden Anleitungen gesucht, wurde bisher aber enttäuscht.
PS: Ich glaube, dass ich den "Doppelgewindestab mit Mutter" auch für das AM3-System brauche, da die mitgelieferten Schrauben doch sehr kurz und leicht zu lösen sind


----------



## kenji_91 (9. September 2009)

Du schraubst alles ab.
Legst du Backplate unters Mobo.
Schraubst das Schwarze Plastikstück mit den 4 schrauben aufs MoBo.
schiebst das Plastikstück in den Prolimatech.
und nun den Kühler draufsetzen und zu schrauben mit den beiden push-screws.

wäre meine theorie durch die bilder bei caseking.


----------



## Luigi93 (9. September 2009)

ich hab mir mal das mainboard angeguckt und das retentionkit mal "theoritsch" festgeschraubt (also ohne MB) und die schrauben halten  , obwohl sie doch sehr kurz sind. Und von dem Intel-Paket brauch ich nichts, das hab ich getestet.
Ich muss dann das "blaue Teil", was bei Gigabyte schon drauf ist, entfernen, oder? Das sollte ja nur zu Dekozwecken, also für den boxed-Kühler, sein.


----------



## eVoX (10. September 2009)

Ja, dass musst du entfernen.
Und nein, dass dient nicht zu Deckozwecken, da werden Kühler befestitg, die dafür geeignet sind und nicht festgeschraubt werden müssen auf AM3 MoBos, der Boxed gehört dazu.


----------



## _Mort_ (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gerade dabei und versuche zu verstehen wie ich das Retentionmodul befestige. Allerdings habe ich da ein Problem. Der schwarze Metallrahmen liegt ja dann auf dem Mainboard auf an der Stelle den vorher der Plastikrahmen eingenommen hat. Bei meinem Asus Crosshair III Formula Mainboard gibt es an der Stelle der kurzen Seiten jedoch kleinste Bauteile auf dem Mainboard und die liegen dann genau darunter. Ich würde also mit Druck diese Dinger entweder kurzschließen oder einfach zerquetschen... Was kann man da tun?

Gab es solche Probleme bei deinem Gigabyteboard nicht?


----------



## RaptorX (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hatte diese frage ebenfalls gestellt und mir wurden keine hilfreichen antworten geliefert.

Deshalb hab ich bissl geguckt im inet und rausgefunden das man nur das mitgelieferte kit für am3 braucht. Mehr nicht !!!!

Das heißt die Backplatte, das Retention modul ( das schwarte o-förmige teil was oben liegt), die viel sockel schrauben, die 2 geferderten schrauben und die mittelstrebe.

Bei meinem Gigabyte Mainboard sind noch circa 1mm platz und das retention Kit liegt nicht fest auf dem Mainboard auf, das ist auch so gedacht, denn wenn der kühler mit den feder schrauben fixiert wird hebt das o-förmige teil durch die spannung vom Mainboard ab und alles ist fest und sicher (und hat luft ).

Hast du das Mainboard im moment zuhause und hast das getestet oder sind das nur vermutungen von dir das es nicht passt?

Falls es wirklich nicht passen sollte mach es wie mein Kollege der hat die gummi o-ringe vom intel kit verwendet, und es läuft super rund.


mfg


----------



## _Mort_ (22. Dezember 2009)

RaptorX schrieb:


> Bei meinem Gigabyte Mainboard sind noch circa 1mm platz und das retention Kit liegt nicht fest auf dem Mainboard auf, das ist auch so gedacht, denn wenn der kühler mit den feder schrauben fixiert wird hebt das o-förmige teil durch die spannung vom Mainboard ab und alles ist fest und sicher (und hat luft ).
> 
> Hast du das Mainboard im moment zuhause und hast das getestet oder sind das nur vermutungen von dir das es nicht passt?
> mfg



Ich habe beim Einsetzen der mitgelieferten Backplate dann gesehen, dass der Metallrahmen minimal über den Bauteilen "schwebt" wenn die Backplate von unten angehoben wird. Daher habe ich unter die Backplate beim Einbau ein Stück Pappe gelegt, auf der sie aufliegt und ein wenig nach oben in Richtung Board drückt. Keine Ahnung ob es nötig war aber dann war ich mir recht sicher, dass der Metallrahmen nicht sofort einen Kurzschluß am Mainboard verursacht. 
Hat alles funktioniert und ging auch gleich beim ersten Startversuch alles glatt. Danke für deine Infos.


----------

